# XXX BANDITS



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Does anyone know the difference between 2001, 02, 03, 04 XXX bandits.
I am looking at some 01's and 02/03's and they are fairly cheap. Is there a real difference?

Also, is there a problem with unmounting downhill bindings and putting tele bindings in their place? Does having too many holes in the ski hurt it? is there anything that should be done to ensure strength?

Thanks,
Mut


----------



## JET123 (Nov 7, 2005)

01/02 & 02/03 there wasn't anything major (worked the shop back then & this is going off memory) - slight tweaks to base material, swing weight, etc. But if someone corrects me, that's cool...

As far as remounts, the rule of thumb is 3 times max & they should be far apart from each other. If the bindings are off, make sure the old holes were plugged so water doesn't get into the ski.

My 2 cents...


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Are those the same ski's that feature 3 gorgeous brunette triplets in their ad?? Thats the hottest adv i've ever seen.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey Mut-
I'm not sure when the switch was made of those, but there was a difference with the depth of the edge leading into the ski core. I had a pair of XXX for 3-4 years (I think I bought them in the Fall of '01) I remember a friend of mine who was a shop tech at Snowbird telling me that the edge tore out of the '01 model year really easily, but they fixed it in a subsequent model by using a few more millimeters of metal from tip to tail. So err onthe side of later models.

I bought the '04 Rossi T4 for tele (basically the XXX /B4) and I've been really happy with it. You probably can find that T4 for a good price as well - I found a '04 pair earlier this year for $230, so I bought them for an AT setup. The Rossi topsheet is the same for alpine and tele, so there's no danger of ripping a heelpiece out.


----------

